# Long Term Rentals/Living in Central America



## mstw (Apr 18, 2011)

Our family is looking to spend several months or more in Central America, but I am having a VERY hard time finding any homes for rent online. I know not to book anything before we get there, but having an idea of pricing on a long term rental would be nice.

We're looking closely at Honduras and Guatemala.

Any suggestions on where to find this kind of information? Everything I am seeing is for weekly rentals and we'd like something in a smaller city, but one that still has what we'd need for our family.


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

mstw said:


> Our family is looking to spend several months or more in Central America, but I am having a VERY hard time finding any homes for rent online. I know not to book anything before we get there, but having an idea of pricing on a long term rental would be nice.
> 
> We're looking closely at Honduras and Guatemala.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to find this kind of information? Everything I am seeing is for weekly rentals and we'd like something in a smaller city, but one that still has what we'd need for our family.


I think you might be on the wrong forum for the info you are seeking, but have you tried finding a similiar forum for Honduras or Guatemala.


----------



## mstw (Apr 18, 2011)

Heading South said:


> I think you might be on the wrong forum for the info you are seeking, but have you tried finding a similiar forum for Honduras or Guatemala.


No...I haven't. I will search for one. Did you mean one here or on another site?


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

mstw said:


> No...I haven't. I will search for one. Did you mean one here or on another site?


I don't see a Honduran or Guatemalan flag at the top of this site. So would have to be another site. Just search for expat forums or house rentals for either country on Google, Yahoo, Dogpile etc etc, I just Googled "Honduras house rentals" and then "Guatemala house rentals" and got over 6 million results for each one.


----------

